# "Pudding" stones?



## Mr. 16 gauge

I saw in the latest MOOD magazine that a couple was found trying to steal a "pudding stone" from state land. I have never heard of such a thing (pudding stone). What is it? How does it get it's name? what is the significance of it? and finally.....why would someone go to the trouble to steal one? Thanks in advance.


----------



## FREEPOP

It looks like a big glob of pudding, usually pinkish, with a bunch of small stones, most of them white, in it. They are quite unique and women love them. I bet you wouldn't have a hard time finding a buyer for one. Alot of people put them in their flower garden.


----------



## FREEPOP

It would probably depend on size, location and income of the person you were selling them to. If you went to Pontiac and found someone that was interested I bet you would be suprized what they would pay. I am buying my parents house this fall and the first thing out of my mom's mouth was "I'm taking the pudding stone."


----------



## Liv4Huntin'

Anyone have a picture of one of these?

~ m ~


----------



## ESOX

I don't know about "MOOD" magazine, but every month my wife gets her issue of "ATTITUDE".


----------



## DANN09

If your wife reads that one Paul you can sell the boat. LMAO.


----------



## Liv4Huntin'

Oh...... I thought it was the Michigan Out Of Doors Magazine...... I was going to go try to look up the article....... Oh well.

~ m ~


----------



## BowDad

Cut & paste from a google search:

_JASPER CONGLOMERATE is in the form of more or less rounded pieces ranging from the size of beans to boulders weighing many tons. The bright red and brown jasper pebbles, often mixed with pebbles of white quartz, are cemented by white quartzite, making an attractive, hard and durable stone.
The history of this rock runs back to the Huronian period of the Proterozoic era, an estimated one billion years ago. During the period extensive sediments were deposited in or adjacent to seas, lakes, and other bodies of water. Much of this material, derived by erosion by older rocks, was in the fine sand particles and rounded pebbles of grey and white quartz. The bright red and brown jasper pebbles were deposited over small parts of an east-west band about fifty miles long lying north and north-west of what is now Bruce Mines, Ontario. Sand, free of pebbles, formed sandstone under the weight of later sediments, the individual grains becoming cemented by silicone and ironbearing waters. Mixed sand and pebbles became conglomerates or sandstone conglomerates by the same process. Under the heat and pressure of later volcanic activity, sandstones and conglomerates were transformed into quartzite and quartzide conglomerates. Weathering and erosion uncovered some of the rocks, and loose fragments in great masses were gathered and moved by the Labrador portion of the continental ice sheets.

It is unique to this part of Algoma and deposits of puddingstone are to be found in fields, gravel pits, and on the shoreline of the Bruce Mines and St. Joseph Island area. The stone was so named by English settlers about 1840 because it looked like boiled suet pudding with cherries and currants. It is crafted into book-end, clocks, hot plates, jewelry, etc. etc... _












Hope this helps!


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge

Liv4huntin has it......MOOD=Michigan Out of Doors. It wasn't an article, it was under the "on patrol' section. Seems a couple had a large sack and appeared to be picking mushrooms, but the COs were suspicious. Turned out they were trying to take this "pudding stone".

SFK;
Yup......you almost had me....ALMOST! LOL It sits in the bathroom right next to my issue of NASTY TEMPERMENT!

Esox;
My wife gets that same subscription; comes around the first and lasts to about the 31st! I have a theory ....... this is why God gave man the recipe for beer. (you can hide the boat at my house if you get caught )

Bowdad;
Thanks for the info and the pic; very interesting and informative. I just have to have one in the garden now...................NOT! It's bad enough my wife has concrete bunnies and a gazing ball (guess who gets the pleasure of moving them on every whim! )

Thanks again!


----------



## Big Frank 25

The doctor gives a patient a booklet on assertiveness training.

He reads it on the way home. When he walks through the door and his wife comes to greet him, he tells her, "From now on I am the man of this house and my word is law! When I come home from work I want my dinner on the table. Now get upstairs and lay some clothes out on the bed for me because I am going out with the boys tonight. Then draw my bath. And after I get out of the tub - guess who is going to dress me and comb my hair?"



"The undertaker," she replied!!


----------



## wild bill

yes the stones do have value but its like anything else. its not worth a dime unless someone is willing to pay a dime. i have collected pudding stones for the last 10 years but have never thought of selling any. they look great in an aquarium.next time i get out to my parents i will take a pic of my best one. its has nuggets the size of large marbles in it. we have found many of the stones at our place up north while moving field stone piles and putting in food plots.


----------



## Fuzzz

boiled suet pudding with cherries and currants, mmmmm, sounds yummy!


----------



## Benelli

Hey finally a geologist questionGuess Im supposed to know that stuff cause I is one .

Anyway, Bowdad and others provided good descriptions of pudding stone. I think some folks over in England in the early days of geologic description in the 1600s saw similar deposits and it looked like plumb pudding so they nick-named it accordingly. The pudding stone found around here has a predominate white quartz matrix with red clasts of jasper (more white than red than bowdads photo). It is officially a metamorphic rock or a quartzite / metaconglomerate.

Anything found in lower Michigan has been carried down and deposited by the glaciers. There are no exposures of pudding stone that I am aware of in MI. The main source of pudding stone found in MI is from a quartzite deposit that is located to the NE of Lake Huron. 

Based on the movement of separate ice sheets or lobes, the distribution of pudding stone is limited. The ice sheets that picked up the stones from Ontario and dropped them in MI never made their way much beyond the east and central parts of the state to drop their load of accumulated debris. 

What we really find down here is the field stone variety that wild bill spoke of. If you find a nice piece you could have it cut and polished, etc. But to accumulate enough for home building / landscaping would be a chore for an individual. Folks that work gravel operations and such will pick them out and toss them aside to accommodate the big jobs. 

I have heard that the are concentrated deposits in the NE and on some of the islands in Lake Huron, Im sure you can easily spot some nice ones along the lakeshores up there too. 

If anyone is interested I can pull some old notes and files an tell you the specifics on the mother lode in Ontario.


----------



## toots

West off Atlanta Mi. There is a church that has a huge pudding stone in the front yard. It is very big. I will guess 4 or 5 feet in height and diameter. I think the name of the church is the Rock. If you are in the area post a piture so every body can see this one. toots


----------



## wild bill

our property is in the mount pleasant area and most of the stones we find are smaller with mostly small red colors in it. the one i mentioned earlier has both the brown and red colors in it and are larger.i never thought of having it polished up.


----------



## Aspen Hill Adventures

Just saw this thread, cool! I have a lot of pudding stones on my property. Many of the stones in my fieldstone chimney are made with these rocks found right on my property. I will add some photos later. They are a common stone.


----------



## ESOX

Check out the Pudding Stone clock at this link, pretty cool. The northwestern UP has lots of good sized Pudding Stones.
http://fossilrocks.homestead.com/Clocks.html


----------



## MGV

Great link ESOX. Now i understand what a pudding stone is. I can't say i have ever seen one.


----------



## Liv4Huntin'

MUCH THANX BowDad, Benelli, and Esox (and all others that posted) ....for the pictures, info, and links. I've heard the term 'pudding stone' before, but didn't know what they were. I've seen them .. perhaps at a rock shop somewhere.

Pretty neat ! Thanks, again.

~ m ~


----------



## Benelli

Neat link ESOX, the clock faces are from the common pudding stone found in parts of lower Michigan that traveled down here from Ontario with the glaciers. Those in the photos are very unique and originated from Ontario. Maybe 2 2.5 billion years old. They do look nice cut and polished.

Pudding stone is a very generic or descriptive term and does not reflect origin, age, or mineralogy of the rox, There are pudding stones all over the world of different sizes and shapes and colors, ones found in the NW UP may be of an igneous or volcanic origin (as opposed to sedimentary like the Ontario stuff) and probably much older.

Never thought there would be that many rock hounds in these forumspretty cool!


----------



## Petronius

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Looks like you and i have the same Affliction about COOL Rocks.
> Anything i see that is not your everyday run of the mill rock , comes home with me.
> My wife thinks I'm :coco::coco::coco:


I pick up rocks too, I have since I was a kid. My wife likes the big basket ball size I bring home from up north. I tell her they are antiques, millions of years old.


----------



## multibeard

My late ex father in law had a Bunch of pudding stones. Some were pretty big. I think most of them came from farm rock piles in the Evart area. Some how he got on the farms in that area when he was at the Dulcimer Festival at Evart.

I have a big Petoskey stone that was in a rock garden that I took out of my yard when I bought the house so I did not have to mow around it.


----------



## Thirty pointer

Spotted this one just barely sticking out of the ground . 3 hrs later I had it up to the house . They must be lucky as there was a shed next to it. I guess about 2000 lbs


----------



## multibeard

My late father in law had a bunch of pudding stones. A couple are pretty large. I think that most of them came from farm rock piles in the Evart area. He was able to get itno the piles while he was at the Dulcimer Festival in Evart.

I have a big Petoskey stone that was in a rock garden at a house when I bought it. It must weigh around 4 lbs. I took the rock garden out so I did not have to me around it and weed it.

EDIT 30 pointer All I can say is WOW


----------



## PerchPatrol




----------



## ma1979

Here's mine, came off the wife's grandparents family farm years ago. We inherited it when her grandmother passed away last fall.









Sent from my Alcatel 6055U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

PerchPatrol said:


>


OOOOOOH there are some purty stones in there.

Any one know if there is a 12 step program available for rock hounds ???????


----------

